
Show HN: Making a bike route of every road in Atlanta - durkie
http://www.highcube.org/a-single-route-for-every-atlanta-road
======
dionidium
This is really great. I biked every street in the city of St. Louis, but I
definitely didn't optimize. For anybody interested, there is a Strava group
for people who have done this or who are doing this in their own cities:

[https://www.strava.com/clubs/ride-every-
road](https://www.strava.com/clubs/ride-every-road)

We also have a fledgling subreddit:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/rideeveryroad/](https://www.reddit.com/r/rideeveryroad/)

------
scarface74
Only tangentially related, but I've been living in different parts of the
metro Atlanta area for over 20 years and had never heard of most of the areas
of town that the article references. I guess people who were born here may be
more familiar with those areas.

~~~
charlescearl
Funny. My grandparents moved into one of those neighborhoods (Peoplestown)
~1920. I remember eating figs and pecans from the trees they planted and
nurtured.

It’s amazing when you walk those streets — abandoned train tracks, memorials
to Black churches burned during the Jim Crow era, artwork long abandoned. For
all it’s lack of design at least the city still has immense green space.

------
symmitchry
I wrote a Chinese-Postman solver, if anyone is interested:
[https://github.com/supermitch/Chinese-
Postman](https://github.com/supermitch/Chinese-Postman)

It "absolutely" solve the network, so at the moment couldn't solve a network
even remotely that big, but it's a fun little project.

------
bbischof
Sorry for the self-promotion but my recent related project:
[http://bbischof.com/articles/the-route-to-the-
top-100/](http://bbischof.com/articles/the-route-to-the-top-100/)

~~~
durkie
Hey Brian! It's all good...graphing bikers unite!

------
jus_mike
Really cool. You should check out
[https://www.westsidefuturefund.org/](https://www.westsidefuturefund.org/) for
and share your story at a meeting.

~~~
durkie
Oh cool! Thanks for the tip -- will do!

------
matt_the_bass
@durkie, do you know of any organizations similar to concrete jungle in other
areas? I'd love to participate in something similar. But I live in New
England.

------
ktpsns
Did I understood it correclty that nobody drove this 4300 miles but instead
it's just a proposal? I'm somewhat disappointed ;-)

~~~
durkie
Not yet! I just made the route in December

~~~
cullenking
Hey durkie, it was pretty cool to open the link and see the route was entered
into our site :) I appreciated the photos, hopefully I see a logged ride
uploaded for this one day!

~~~
durkie
Thanks! Mind if I send you a few suggestions/feature requests? Doing these
weird routes has brought up some small things...

~~~
cullenking
Absolutely - cullen@ridewithgps.com. Perfect timing, we are planning route
planner and route show page improvements right now.

